# Driving With an Empty Bike Rack



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this. We can all think of a few.

But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.

I am meticulous with mine. UV from the sun is never a help. When mine is not in use, I put it away. No need to advertise I am a bike rider.

I will say I have never seen a bike rack sitting in some random spot, with no vehicle in sight.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

EKram said:


> Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this. We can all think of a few.
> 
> But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.
> 
> ...


And this is a problem why?

I travel with my bike in the vehicle on my current ride. When the lease is up in December, I'm switching to something that allows an easier fit of my roof rack. April thru October, I'm leaving the damned rack on top, regardless of what people think ....


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would remove mine because of the additional weight and my gf leaves it on because of the weight of the rack.
Fortunately with the 1up we have sun is not an issue, we got the silver one to not have to deal with fading but if we had one with a lot of plastic parts I would remove the rack for her.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

My Thule T2 pro XT has not been off my vehicle since I purchased it two years ago. Before that I had a roof rack for over 20 years on a car. I figure they're built to similar standards. Mine stays on since I bike year round, but it does get exposed to all kinds of New England weather. It is also locked to the vehicle, for as good as those locks are anyway.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I tried answering the poll but there wasn’t one.  Mine is on my truck always. I don’t need any more wasted time putting it on when I’m ready to ride. I have enough of that just checking over the bike and getting breakfast / coffee and gas.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

My Spare Me spare tire mounted rack did not leave the back of my CRV for 13 years.

My 1UP has only been removed a handful of times over the past 5 years.

Why spend the time constantly taking it on and off? Kinda defeats the convenience benefit of having one. The key is to have one that does not interfere with accessing the rear hatch of the car.

Last I checked UV does not do much to steel or aluminum.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

What's the question or concern?


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Yep I leave my 1up on 24/7. Just grab my bike and go.

I did get pulled over once by a cop who said my empty rack was blocking my license plate. So it can be a random reason to get your card pulled. But I never did remove it, and I must have drove past that same cop 100 times since.... I think he was just getting a read on me.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I leave my 1up on the back all the time, except for a few days ago when I had the car in the shop. Seems the mech had whacked his head on the rack the previous visit, so I had to take it off.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the hatch back style rack - and it stays on so i can just go ride. I live in an unimproved area, so I have to drive about a half mile to a parking lot to start my ride for a road bike. I dont’ want to mess with the rack each time I ride, especially at 530am when I’m off to ride. I will swing the arms down when not in use so it doesn’t stick out and knock someone if they walk to close to car. 

I use to have a roof rack, but new company car was bare up top, so wasn’t able to use my roof top rack.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I leave my rack on when I know that I will be using it within a 48 hours span. 

Having the rack attached once saved my vehicle from severe damage when a distracted driver rear ended me. You should have seen the damage the rack caused to the car that hit me which was brand new with paper plates. It basically peeled the hood back half way.


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't have purchased a $600 bike rack if I thought that the sun was going to damage it.

Anyway, my rack comes off in the winter(no fat bike), when I'm going to need access to the rear hatch, or occasional drive through the car wash.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Matt_Edger said:


> I wouldn't have purchased a $600 bike rack if I thought that the sun was going to damage it.


Anodized parts will fade from the sun not sure if that is considered damage but fading is a given.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I fail to see the problem. I've had most styles of racks on the market at one point or another, as well as low budget in-vehicle solutions. Frequent on/off of the rack is a PITA and honestly discourages using it at all. In some vehicles, doing so might even discourage riding altogether.

I take the rack off if I HAVE to take the rack off for one reason or another. But otherwise, it stays on. I prefer to buy racks with more metal construction than plastic for this reason, also.


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

acer66 said:


> Anodized parts will fade from the sun not sure if that is considered damage but fading is a given.


Understandable that some people would care about that, but as long as my rack doesn't disintegrate while I'm driving down the highway I'll be OK.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

acer66 said:


> Anodized parts will fade from the sun not sure if that is considered damage but fading is a given.


Fading? meh. It's just the finish.

Plastic doesn't age as well, sun exposure or not. But lots of sun exposure does cause many plastics to age faster. Diff plastics do have different resistance to UV, so it's still not consistent from one manufacturer to another. The Kuat racks I've had have aged much better than Thule racks I've had. That said, Thule seems to make more extensive use of plastic on its carriers than Kuat does.

I have a couple of 1upUSA roof trays and I don't think you could tell how old they are.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Mine stays on once riding season starts unless I'm going on a trip that doesn't involve biking. I've taken this approach for years and the rack (1up) hasn't weathered. I ride 4-5 days per week so removing the rack each time would be a lot of extra effort.

A new reason one might remove the rack is theft. Apparently thieves have figured out how much bike racks cost nowadays, and with limited stock (1up isn't even taking new orders this year) it would suck to get the rack stolen off your vehicle. A local guy posted about how his got taken off his truck in his driveway overnight. Booooo!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

EKram said:


> Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this. We can all think of a few.
> 
> But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this is some sort of parody, because you don't want your bike rack to be lonely?
It can be friends with the car, too.
Do you just keep your bike rack attached to your bike and put it on and remove it for rides where you drive to the trail?


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

My bike rack is part of my car, and what is this term “off-season?”


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

cookieMonster said:


> My bike rack is part of my car, and what is this term "off-season?"


Absolutely. It is either bike season or ski season. There is no "off-season."


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I ride 3 days a week.

I'm not screwing around with pulling the rack on and off that many times. 

I do have an extra rail which I put on when I have a 3rd bike on the car which seems to be a bunch lately. 

My last rack (1Up) stayed on the car for pretty near 7 years solid and still cleans up well, this one will likely have a similar run. I did get the black one this time and expect it will have that faded brown look the black anodized 1Up racks get after a while. It's a patina.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

We have 4 seasons.


Wet/ SS
Hero Dirt
Oakridge Prime
High country riding

I know some folks don't ride during the wet months but then you are fat and slow doing the hero dirt season.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

EKram said:


> *Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this*. We can all think of a few.
> 
> But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.
> 
> ...


Because that is what it is meant for?
So a person that isn't very strong doesn't have to try to unload and reload it all the time when they ride nearly daily. 
Because they don't want to deal with unbolting it or risking the loss of a key for locking pin (the more you use the key the more likely you will lose it or drop it.

I think your last sentence is an attempt at humor?
Of course you don't see a bike rack with no vehicle in site. You and the other person that removed their rack leave it in the garage when not in use, so how can you see ALL the racks that people have chosen to remove and prevent bicycle _advertisement_.

I could have removed and install a bike rack more quickly than the time spent in this thread.

Are you just trying to say you are better than everybody else who doesn't take care of their properly by leaving an outdoor bike race in the outdoors every day?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rev Bubba said:


> Absolutely. It is either bike season or ski season. There is no "off-season."


I only know the me, myself and I season which is 24/7.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

Judging by the number of bike racks I see versus the number of riders on trails/road, it appears a quite large percentage of bike racks are a fashion accessory. They probably get used three times a year. The purpose is not really to transport bikes; it is to project an image.

I guess it could be worse. They could be driving an immaculate Jeep. Those things suck ass for regular use while an unused bike rack just sits there, not affecting driving dynamics.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I empty my car's glove compartment every time I'm not driving it. Take the spare out, too. Not to mention the rear seats and floor mats.

But the bike rack -- the bike rack stays on 24/7.
=sParty


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> Judging by the number of bike racks I see versus the number of riders on trails/road, it appears a quite large percentage of bike racks are a fashion accessory. They probably get used three times a year. The purpose is not really to transport bikes; it is to project an image.
> 
> I guess it could be worse. They could be driving an immaculate Jeep. Those things suck ass for regular use while an unused bike rack just sits there, not affecting driving dynamics.


Might be a local thing because around here people bike like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> Judging by the number of bike racks I see versus the number of riders on trails/road, it appears a quite large percentage of bike racks are a fashion accessory. They probably get used three times a year. The purpose is not really to transport bikes; it is to project an image.
> 
> I guess it could be worse. They could be driving an immaculate Jeep. Those things suck ass for regular use while an unused bike rack just sits there, not affecting driving dynamics.


Not here.

Man, can we rename this the Judgmental Thread? You all need to worry more about yourselves and less about others.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I take mine off when winter officially hits. It stays on from about March to November though. I've got a pickup, so if I do get a riding day in the winter I can just toss it in the bed. Don't really see the issue. I ride 3 to 4 times a week and taking it on and off that often just annoys me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This really should have been a poll. The biggest lopsided poll in history. 🙈🤣


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The OP would have a lot more time to ride a bike if he wasn't fussing with rack removal and installation all the time



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

acer66 said:


> Might be a local thing because around here people bike like there is no tomorrow.


Sometimes they ride into tomorrow.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This really should have been a poll. The biggest lopsided poll in history. 🙈🤣


Hey DJ, why don't you start a new thread that includes a poll?
The poll options being should this thread have included a poll or not.
Oh, and don't forget the third option: "Don't care."
Just sayin'. 
=sParty


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

My Velocirax weighs around 100# unloaded, so no I don't ever take it off. Folds down enough that I can drop the tailgate easily. Went to the beach last week and just folded it down flat to be able to load the grill in the back.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes they ride into tomorrow.


Sometimes tomorrow never comes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

acer66 said:


> Sometimes tomorrow never comes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> Hey DJ, why don't you start a new thread that includes a poll?
> The poll options being should this thread have included a poll or not.
> Oh, and don't forget the third option: "Don't care."
> Just sayin'.
> =sParty


Sounds like a lot of work. I'll be over here if you need me for anything else.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Forest Rider said:


> Are you just trying to say you are better than everybody else who doesn't take care of their properly by leaving an outdoor bike race in the outdoors every day?


Nope. Just curious. BTW todays word is aspersion.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes they ride into tomorrow.





Sparticus said:


> Hey DJ, why don't you start a new thread that includes a poll?
> The poll options being should this thread have included a poll or not.
> Oh, and don't forget the third option: "Don't care."
> Just sayin'.
> =sParty


And a 4th option -I only answered this poll after removing my rack
Option 5 - Girls with racks


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Forest Rider said:


> Option 5 - Girls with racks


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

My T2 takes 20 seconds to install and 40 seconds to take off (yes, I've timed it). I generally do not leave it on when I'm not riding. Don't need to give LE a reason to pull me over.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

MTB_Underdog said:


> My Velocirax


-looked at the gallery on their website. Very nice.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Nat said:


> A new reason one might remove the rack is theft. Apparently thieves have figured out how much bike racks cost nowadays, and with limited stock (1up isn't even taking new orders this year) it would suck to get the rack stolen off your vehicle. A local guy posted about how his got taken off his truck in his driveway overnight. Booooo!


This was something I wondered about. This past year, someone local also posted about having a rack stolen off their vehicle and considering what they can cost, and how popular they have become, kind of surprised I have not heard more of it. On that note, I think the hitch mounted bike racks that the majority of people I know and see using these days are the coolest thing since sliced bread. Hoping to find me a small car for commuting to/from work this next year and it will definitely get a good bike rack.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Never leave mine on unless I plan on using it again within the next day or so. Too expensive, want to keep it nice as long as possible so I don't need road hits and weather/sun prematurely beating it up. 
Additionally, the Kuat NV on my ancient Lexus messes with the aerodynamics of the car, with bikes loaded and without. I can feel it at highway speeds, either like I'm dragging a parachute or buffeting that feels like heavy side winds.

I do see racks permanently left on vehicles in my area all the time though.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DeeCount said:


> Never leave mine on unless I plan on using it again within the next day or so.


Same here. That's why my rack rarely comes off my car. 
=sParty


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Absolutely. It is either bike season or ski season. There is no "off-season."


Ski season is my bike season too.😉


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EKram said:


> Nope. Just curious. BTW todays word is aspersion.


I don't think anyone is casting aspersions on you.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Isn't that a country song? Something about my gal rode off with my bike and now I'm driving with an empty bike rack.

My 1up stays on the back of my car.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

It can be as simple as the driver is either going to pick up their bike or has dropped it off. I've given my bikes a one-way lift many times for many reasons and then driven around with the rack empty and folded up.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> Absolutely. It is either bike season or ski season. There is no "off-season."


In New Mexico, it's bike season all year long!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I take mine off. It takes very little time to put on and remove. It takes me more time to air up my tires than to insert the rack into the hitch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lots of different style racks for different style vehicles as well. Some are harder to take on and off than others. To me it’s just one more thing to do before a ride. I’ve got enough wasted time before a ride I don’t need to add to it. Mine stays on always.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

cookieMonster said:


> Ski season is my bike season too.😉


In a way, here too. I skied on my June 21 birthday* this year and will ski every month and if it is warm enough, I will ride in winter too.

* Big Snow American Dream. I no longer have to fly to Dubai or Tokyo to ski real snow indoors...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> In a way, here too. I skied on my June 21 birthday* this year and will ski every month and if it is warm enough, I will ride in winter too.
> 
> * Big Snow American Dream. I no longer have to fly to Dubai or Tokyo to ski real snow indoors...


Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

My roof rack is on the car all year. If it is wet on the roads I'll put the fatty inside the car to minimize saltiness, but other wise it sees a bike on it every 2-3 days in the summer and at least once a week in the winter. I did take it off in the winter before I had a fat bike. If I had a hitch rack I would probably take it off between rides, but who is to say in reality.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I got one of the first Saris Bones trunk racks and I can't stand having it on my cars. Take it off as soon as it's done hauling bikes. Of course, it's not much good for modern bikes. But I use it in a pinch from time to time.

Most of my bike hauling is done in the bed of a pickup - I have one of those fork racks on an expanding bar, and my truck is a Ranger from a bygone era when you could reach over the sides of the bed easily. The fork rack is steel and has rusted a lot.

This rack can be handy to reposition in the bed as a load bar to keep cargo from sliding around.

A few months ago, I pulled into a gas station and a customer wanted to know what that thing was in my bed, lol.

I haven't owned a hitch rack, although they are by far the most popular type.

I think driving around with a rack that blocks your license plate is kinda sus but I see local drivers with 2+ year expired tags driving around, so I don't think the police really care that much.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fly4130 said:


> My roof rack is on the car all year.


Same here. I can't imagine anyone regularly takes them off.

I only use my hitch rack on rare occasions, so it's not on the vehicle often.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Utah:


(5)The provisions of Subsections (3)(a)(iii) and (3)(b) do not apply to a license plate that is obscured exclusively by one or more of the following devices or by the cargo the device is carrying, if the device is installed according to manufacturer specifications or generally accepted installation practices:

(a)a trailer hitch;

(b)a wheelchair lift or wheelchair carrier;

(c)a trailer being towed by the vehicle;

(d)a bicycle rack, ski rack, or luggage rack; or

(e)a similar cargo carrying device.


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

Colorado is the official bike rack state! I pop mine off once in a while as the mood strikes. Probably takes 2 minutes to put it back on. Everything about my car is super cheap and undesireable including the bike rack.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Happy (belated) birthday!


Thanks. More importantly, June 30 is the 10th anniversary of my retirement. Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

We ride 3-5 times a week during the season. We (wife and I) both have hitch racks on our vehicles. We remove them after Thanksgiving and reinstall some time around March. Probably only a dozen or so outdoor rides in those 3 months. I am more concerned about salt spray and de-icer than UV exposure. Our racks usually see 5-7 years of service before replacement.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

I take mine off after every use, but I don't use it very often. It's the older style that holds bikes by their top tubes, so it's quite a bit lighter than the ones that hold bikes from below that most of you guys are talking about here.

I have wondered if people use them to cheat on toll roads and express lanes in states where front license plates aren't required. I assume if the license plate isn't captured by the cameras, the driver won't get a bill in the mail.

Maybe that's why everyone has switched to the new style.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sometimes I take my rack off and drive around waving a sign out my window telling everybody I ride mountain bikes but my bike rack is at home.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes I take my rack off and drive around waving a sign out my window telling everybody I ride mountain bikes but my bike rack is at home.


That would make a good bumper sticker.

So would, "MY GF WEARS A HAT"
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes I take my rack off and drive around waving a sign out my window telling everybody I ride mountain bikes but my bike rack is at home.


Do you hold the sign sticking out into traffic so that it causes a big pile up? I've read that's the popular thing to do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Do you hold the sign sticking out into traffic so that it causes a big pile up? I've read that's the popular thing to do.


No, that would be uncivilized.


----------



## The_Slve_Srfr (Jun 28, 2021)

This is good information! Thanks


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The_Slve_Srfr said:


> This is good information! Thanks


I do what I can.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm another "1 up rack stays on all the time" MTB'er. Two things are cause to remove it... when I'm pulling a trailer, or when we switch between our two Tahoe's. Both don't happen often, and no seasonal removal. I feel naked if the rack isn't back there. Was thinking about getting a static sticker for when we switch cars that reads "My other car has a bike rack.".


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

There are also tens of millions of empty pickup trucks in the US, which haul nothing except the drivers fat a$$e$.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

How about the trucks with roof top tents on all year who goes camping maybe twice?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Smiles for miles said:


> There are also tens of millions of empty pickup trucks in the US, which haul nothing except the drivers fat a$$e$.


Yep

You forgot to mention the huge deasle


the-one1 said:


> How about the trucks with roof top tents on all year who goes camping maybe twice?


Yep, this actually bugs me the worst and It's getting to be bigger and bigger of a fad. Hey, you're a tough outdoorsman we get it. ?

How much more are you spending in gas per week because of it. You just turned your not so aerodynamic vehicle into a brick.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

the-one1 said:


> How about the trucks with roof top tents on all year who goes camping maybe twice?


How about the trucks with rooftop tents AT ALL?

I used to work at REI -- our store sold those rooftop tents.
I attended an "Experiential Training Event" (REIspeak: ETE) where one of the larger rooftop tent manufacturers was able to get REI employees intimately involved in their product.
You know, so we knew what we were talking about whenever we were selling it.
They had one set up and we were invited to explore it.
I came away from that event shaking my head.
I would never consider owning a rooftop tent.
Granted I'm 6'2" but getting up and down that skinny ladder was downright scary.
Getting into the tent at the top of the ladder wasn't easy.
Getting out was much harder. Downright dangerous.
I can't imagine doing it in the middle of the night if I had to pee.
I see zero advantage in putting a tent on the roof of my vehicle compared to putting a tent on the ground.
Unless I camp in Africa.

Meanwhile the bike rack stays on 24/7 with good reason.
=sParty


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Do people drive to ride that often? 

That sounds terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Le Duke said:


> Do people drive to ride that often?
> 
> That sounds terrible.


We do what we have to do to get to the trails.
We're mountain bikers after all.
Must be nice to live within riding distance of the trailhead.
Wish I did.
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> How about the trucks with rooftop tents AT ALL?
> 
> I used to work at REI -- our store sold those rooftop tents.
> I attended an "Experiential Training Event" (REIspeak: ETE) where one of the larger rooftop tent manufacturers was able to get REI employees intimately involved in their product.
> ...


Yeah, I don't get that either. Maybe if this is their idea of camping?









How Long Can You Camp in a Walmart Parking Lot? Find Out Here | Tent Advice


Camping at Walmart is much more common than you might think. Whether you're on a road trip between hotels or you're living out of your…




tentadvice.com


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

I use 2 different racks on different cars;
Hitch mounted for family trips on big car- always remove when not in use 

Roof mounted on small car for single rides - never remove;

Last thing o can think about is deterioration due to sun or bad weather ; even if it happened it will be good time to upgrade anyway 


Cheers


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> I can't imagine doing it in the middle of the night if I had to pee.


You obviously haven't been introduced to pee bottle then.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

the-one1 said:


> How about the trucks with roof top tents on all year who goes camping maybe twice?





Sparticus said:


> How about the trucks with rooftop tents AT ALL?
> 
> I used to work at REI -- our store sold those rooftop tents.
> I attended an "Experiential Training Event" (REIspeak: ETE) where one of the larger rooftop tent manufacturers was able to get REI employees intimately involved in their product.
> ...


I can see the added _feeling_ of security sleeping above the ground (even if it's not all that much more secure). Other downsides include raising the vehicle's center of gravity, making it handle like poo. Also, depending on the type of campsite, if you wanted to drive somewhere during the day you might end up giving up that campsite since you don't have a tent there to claim your space, or you'd leave of your belongings like chairs, cooler, etc. out in the open for people to be tempted to steal.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> How about the trucks with roof top tents on all year who goes camping maybe twice?


I think the advantage of having a roof top tent is it's easier to get out and go camping. Your tent/ cot/ sleeping mat/ sleeping bag are already packed... at least I assume so. Though that makes me wonder if they bother opening them up and cleaning them when they get back.

At least a bike rack on the hitch isn't completely destroying fuel economy.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nat said:


> I can see the added _feeling_ of security sleeping above the ground (even if it's not all that much more secure). Other downsides include raising the vehicle's center of gravity, making it handle like poo. Also, depending on the type of campsite, if you wanted to drive somewhere during the day you might end up giving up that campsite since you don't have a tent there to claim your space, or you'd leave of your belongings like chairs, cooler, etc. out in the open for people to be tempted to steal.


Other problem, if you want to go somewhere in your car, you have to take down your tent and set it back up on return.

Vans, RVs, and truck campers have similar issues though.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Nat said:


> I can see the added _feeling_ of security sleeping above the ground (even if it's not all that much more secure). Other downsides include raising the vehicle's center of gravity, making it handle like poo. Also, depending on the type of campsite, if you wanted to drive somewhere during the day you might end up giving up that campsite since you don't have a tent there to claim your space, or you'd leave of your belongings like chairs, cooler, etc. out in the open for people to be tempted to steal.


Roof tents probably the most useless thing for camping i ever saw;

Cost **** ton
Make ur car drive and look like ****
U supposed to always carry that 
Climb up and down in the dark make it super tricky ( not kid safe)
They are f** small

Cheers


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ogre said:


> Other problem, if you want to go somewhere in your car, you have to take down your tent and set it back up on return.
> 
> Vans, RVs, and truck campers have similar issues though.


Yep, same with those awnings that are attached to the vehicle.

The rooftop tent was popularized by the overlanding crowd, who theoretically is always on the move from site to site I guess.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nick_M said:


> Roof tents probably the most useless thing for camping i ever saw;
> 
> Cost **** ton
> Make ur car drive and look like ****
> ...


Yeah, aren't they like $1000 and up?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Jayem said:


> You obviously haven't been introduced to pee bottle then.


Actually I'm familiar with the pee bottle - I utilize one in the van. But I can stand up in the van. Can't stand up in the rooftop tent.



Nat said:


> I can see the added _feeling_ of security sleeping above the ground (even if it's not all that much more secure). Other downsides include raising the vehicle's center of gravity, making it handle like poo. Also, depending on the type of campsite, if you wanted to drive somewhere during the day you might end up giving up that campsite since you don't have a tent there to claim your space, or you'd leave of your belongings like chairs, cooler, etc. out in the open for people to be tempted to steal.


Similar challenge with the van. This is where a separate living quarter (tow-behind trailer, on-ground tent, etc.) offers an advantage to van life. But compared to the rooftop tent, at least moving the van wouldn't require complete disassembly of the tent. Between the two of us, my GF & I can prep our van for departure in about 5 minutes, and it's comparatively very easy. Depending on brand, stuffing the rooftop tent back into it's elevated container can be a real PITA.
=sParty


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Only time I can remember the bike rack coming off my hatchback in the 170,000 miles I had it was when I did a track day. Even then I brought my bike to the track and I did a few laps of the track after the track day was done. I also kept my bike and running gear packed in the hatch, with my rear seat removed, at all times. But I ride or run virtually 7 days a week, though I don't always drive. The rack was destroyed when I was rear ended, but as the car was crushed to 60% of its original size the rack wasn't expected to handle it.

I don't understand rooftop tents. The $40 tent I bought from Walmart held up to camping probably on average of twice a month (every weekend during summer, occasional winter) and took me 10 minutes to set up, or tear down.

Now I am have a retired ambulance for the whole #VanLife thing. I can't tell you how awesome it is to finish a ride and just crawl into bed with zero planning.



Le Duke said:


> Do people drive to ride that often?
> 
> That sounds terrible.


Unfortunately, yes. I have very few trails in MTB range. Though I have thousands of miles of roads easily available, so I road ride everywhere. My van hardly ever gets driven (which is good, as it weighs 10000 pounds) and I only top off the tank every couple of weeks while working full time.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Actually I'm familiar with the pee bottle - I utilize one in the van. But I can stand up


Doing it wrong if you are standing up.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nat said:


> Yeah, aren't they like $1000 and up?


More like $2500+

If they were "only" $1000 I'd probably own one for my Subaru in spite of the limitations. At least I'd have given it a shot.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Jayem said:


> Doing it wrong if you are standing up.


I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

One of those 4wd vans with high ground clearance and room inside for bike storage and living would be so awesome for road trips. 

Edit: However, the cost of one of those fancy rigs would buy an awful lot of nights in luxury hotels and you wouldn't need to pay for insurance or maintenance.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ogre said:


> More like $2500+


Yikes!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nat said:


> The rooftop tent was popularized by the overlanding crowd, who theoretically is always on the move from site to site I guess.


Ideal use case for roof tents is you do a _lot_ of one night camping stays. Go up the hill, ride for a day, park/ camp break down your camp, ride somewhere else, go home. It's a pretty specific thing.

I did a few road trips where it would have been hugely convenient. Lots of driving with rides between and sleeping in the car in between.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nat said:


> Edit: However, the cost of one of those fancy rigs would buy an awful lot of nights in luxury hotels and you wouldn't need to pay for insurance or maintenance.


Yeah, I see a Sprinter van and I can't help but think it's 2 years of working to earn one of those. That's 2 years where I could be riding my bike instead of working... hard to see the break even.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ogre said:


> Ideal use case for roof tents is you do a _lot_ of one night camping stays. Go up the hill, ride for a day, park/ camp break down your camp, ride somewhere else, go home. It's a pretty specific thing.
> 
> I did a few road trips where it would have been hugely convenient. Lots of driving with rides between and sleeping in the car in between.


I follow a YouTube channel in which the guy has been living out of his Jeep for four years now. He has his system down to where he can deploy and put away his RTT within a few minutes. He pretty much drives to a new site every day.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ogre said:


> Ideal use case for roof tents is you do a _lot_ of one night camping stays. Go up the hill, ride for a day, park/ camp break down your camp, ride somewhere else, go home. It's a pretty specific thing.
> 
> I did a few road trips where it would have been hugely convenient. Lots of driving with rides between and sleeping in the car in between.


Not to be disagreeable Ogre but I disagree.
Rooftop tents are a far bigger PITA to erect and take down than ground tents.
If I owned a rooftop tent, the last thing I'd want to do is move everyday.
A ground tent would be much more convenient.
Plus my vehicle would be detached so I could drive around whenever I wanted and leave my living quarters intact.
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ogre said:


> Yeah, I see a Sprinter van and I can't help but think it's 2 years of working to earn one of those. That's 2 years where I could be riding my bike instead of working... hard to see the break even.


A guy who lives near me has the most tricked out Mercedes 4wd Sprinter I've ever seen. I love it. He sold a couple of businesses and retired young with a multi-million dollar house so I think the van might've been walking-around money.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Not to be disagreeable Ogre but I disagree.
> Rooftop tents are a far bigger PITA to erect and take down than ground tents.
> If I owned a rooftop tent, the last thing I'd want to do is move everyday.
> A ground tent would be much more convenient.
> ...


I haven't owned a RTT so it's hard for me to say. But my impression was you could almost just slide out, fold up the ladder, flip it closed, and zip it up. Compared to stowing your cot, rolling up sleeping bag, collapsing a tent, etc, seems like the RTT would be a lot faster.

Totally agree about how it's nice to be able to leave the tent behind.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Nat said:


> One of those 4wd vans with high ground clearance and room inside for bike storage and living would be so awesome for road trips.
> 
> Edit: However, the cost of one of those fancy rigs would buy an awful lot of nights in luxury hotels and you wouldn't need to pay for insurance or maintenance.


Everyones use case is different, but I don't need 4wd. If I need to go somewhere that a locker isn't going to get me OUT of a bad situation, then I have gone too far. So a 2wd van with decent tires is fine, and you can find one of those vans for nearly nothing as every contractor in America uses them. All the parts are cheap since the E Series basically went unchanged for decades.

My van takes me on fire roads to get to the trails with less issues then my hatchback did.



Sparticus said:


> Rooftop tents are a far bigger PITA to erect and take down than ground tents.


My cheapo tent was probably 5 minutes setup, another 5 tear down. A fold up cot fit inside, and a rolled up sleeping bag on top. I was in bed within 15 minutes of parking, and I still got 36 MPG highway.



Nat said:


> A guy who lives near me has the most tricked out Mercedes 4wd Sprinter I've ever seen. I love it. He sold a couple of businesses and retired young with a multi-million dollar house so I think the van might've been walking-around money.


I couldn't do it. Of course, I am a part of that falling behind "middle class" but I just can't put myself into debt that some people can buy a house for when I can just buy a beat up old van and build it myself. Never mind that I just think it looks like a target to would be thieves.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ogre said:


> I haven't owned a RTT so it's hard for me to say. But my impression was you could almost just slide out, fold up the ladder, flip it closed, and zip it up. Compared to stowing your cot, rolling up sleeping bag, collapsing a tent, etc, seems like the RTT would be a lot faster.
> 
> Totally agree about how it's nice to be able to leave the tent behind.


Somebody returned a Tepui to the store&#8230; it took several of us at least 20 minutes to get that miserable thing back into it's rubberized rooftop container. And the tent was empty. No room to leave anything in there - not sleeping bags, no pads, nothing.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ogre said:


> Yeah, I see a Sprinter van and I can't help but think it's 2 years of working to earn one of those. That's 2 years where I could be riding my bike instead of working... hard to see the break even.


Breaking even is a fallacy, there's no such thing, it's like anything you buy that you don't need including a bike.

I drive a van, had a few over the years, 110k on my current rig, building a new van in the fall. I used to drive trucks and wagons, but now that I have a van it'd be tough to go back.

Driving a van is like having your bed, your fridge, your closet, and your gear room all in one place.

I was driving my van as a daily driver, now I use it for weekends only. Last weekend we went to a backcountry lake, two bikes, two SUP, a boat, two dogs, three people, food and drinks. The van gives you a nice place to hang out and change.

But the initial cost is prohibitive, we think of our van as a third vehicle, I drive a Prius for commuting, my wife has an older Wrangler.

I agree that awnings and roof top tents are stoopid and poseur. A simple sail shade with a tie out costs nothing and is easy to stow when it's windy.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

The rooftop tent is a great idea when it is dangerous to camp on the ground or you just cant for regulations sake (See The Fifty and some of the parking lot stays). Those scenarios are so niche they border on non-existent for most of us, on the American continent at least. Like @Sparticus says, they still need to be emptied of gear like a standard tent. Once that is done I can have my backpacking tent into its bag in 5 minutes and my car camping tent in 10-15. No hassles there at all, and I can pee without a bottle. *weather depending


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Breaking even is a fallacy, there's no such thing, it's like anything you buy that you don't need including a bike.


Sure.

A bike costs me a few weeks pay though. Impact on retiring is... there but not significant.

A Sprinter van might run me $150,000. I can retire 2 years earlier with that. Or buy a new bike every season for the rest of my life.



Nurse Ben said:


> The van gives you a nice place to hang out and change.


Totally get this too. But for me, it's just not worth the cost.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

fly4130 said:


> No hassles there at all, and I can pee without a bottle. *weather depending


But why would you want to?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Sidewalk said:


> I don't understand rooftop tents. The $40 tent I bought from Walmart held up to camping probably on average of twice a month (every weekend during summer, occasional winter) and took me 10 minutes to set up, or tear down.


I think for the majority of vehicles you see driving around with one strapped on 100% of the time you are right. But there are some cases where a RTT is great.

On an off-road camping trailer setup.
On a dedicated Camping vehicles - my buddy has a Series 100 Land Cruiser just for this purpose, it is not a daily driver.
Contrary to what others have said the good RTT's setup and break down in less than 1 min. There are very few ground tents that can claim the same.

I personally have no need for one right now, but when the kids are bigger I love the idea of a dedicated off-road camping trailer with a slide out cook top, storage and a RTT.









And one could even put a bike rack on it full time that you never take off to just be part of the trailer.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Personally I'd prefer an Aliner.




__





Aliner Campers - Aliner


[...]Read More...




aliner.com




=sParty


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

EKram said:


> Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this. We can all think of a few.
> 
> But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.
> 
> ...


The reason I bought a OneUP is so it can live on the car. Which it has... for the last 4 years... In the Colorado sun. Without issue. I ride 4-5 days a week. Why would I bother taking it off?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nick_M said:


> Roof tents probably the most useless thing for camping i ever saw;
> 
> Cost **** ton
> Make ur car drive and look like ****
> ...


Thanks for scratching the surface. I thought about getting one of these but after a sleepless night of many downsides to them [which by the way are way more than you listed] I made the smart choice and didn't get one. I even had a coworker with the exact same truck as mine trying to sell me one with an air bed for half the new price and I chose not to.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Nat said:


> ...1up isn't even taking new orders this year) ...


I have done 3 orders this year with 1-up. A single Super Duty Single, then started doing more shuttles. Then ordered 2 more Super Duty Addons. Now I shuttle with 4-5 people frequently, so ordered a double which is replacing the single which will be sold. The ordered a 1-up roof rack since I can hold 5 in my car including me.....

So yes, they are still taking orders. Just get on the email list.

Anyway as to the topic, I rarely take my 1-up rack off, as I ride so often, and it's heavy enough that its a nuisance. I do take it off for road trips without the bike, or when I know I won't be using it for awhile, as they are still easy to steal even with a hitch pin lock AND 10mm square hardened chain lock.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Doing it wrong if you are standing up.


Doing it wrong if you don't walk at least a few paces from your tent and check out the stars while taking a leak. No way am I peeing in a bottle inside a tiny tent. And what about the ladies?

Also I agree that rooftop tents are dumb, at least for me. Just pitch it on the ground.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

REZEN said:


> I have done 3 orders this year with 1-up. A single Super Duty Single, then started doing more shuttles. Then ordered 2 more Super Duty Addons. Now I shuttle with 4-5 people frequently, so ordered a double which is replacing the single which will be sold. The ordered a 1-up roof rack since I can hold 5 in my car including me.....
> 
> So yes, they are still taking orders. Just get on the email list.
> 
> Anyway as to the topic, I rarely take my 1-up rack off, as I ride so often, and it's heavy enough that its a nuisance. I do take it off for road trips without the bike, or when I know I won't be using it for awhile, as they are still easy to steal even with a hitch pin lock AND 10mm square hardened chain lock.


Good to know! I can't recall where I read that they stopped taking orders for racks. I could've sworn it was on their website when I bought some accessories. How long was the wait for your orders?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Personally I'd prefer an Aliner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking along similar lines. Those utility trailers off road trailers are expensive. A teardrop or proper pop up camper seems like a much better idea.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Do people drive to ride that often?
> 
> That sounds terrible.


I mainly use mine for BMX bikes, which I ride 2-4 times a week. 
Track is only a couple miles through the woods from home, but it's nothing I'd want to do on a 20".
Probably throw the MTB on once a week for a little road trip, otherwise ride out the door.

Definitely not worth taking the whole system off and putting it back on every time.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Le Duke said:


> Do people drive to ride that often?
> 
> That sounds terrible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I have over 300 miles of singletrack accessible from my driveway but it turns out that I enjoy travel.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Discussion Starter · #1 · 2 d ago (Edited by Moderator)
Thank you. Pictures are worth 1000 words. I have a lowly Yakima Halfback.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

My 1up stays on all the time. At least the single. Folds up out of the way. Barely notice it's there. I can have my bike in the rack in just a minute or two and be off. Even my old Yakima roof rack stayed on all the time, for many years in the Oklahoma sun. racks still work great.

On the RTT front, ours deploys in minutes, especially if you don't worry about the window awnings. I keep mine on a trailer now, but when mounted it was really nice to just set up and camp, even in rest stops. Sure beat sleeping in the back seat. Have never had a problem putting mine in the cover really quickly, with all the bags/pillows/etc inside. Our cover allows for plenty of room. We do have one of the awnings and it is a PITA. Nice once deployed but it is a 2 person job. I can unpack and repack the tent in the time it takes for the awning...lol. The 270 Degree awnings with optional poles look like the way to go.

All that being said we are looking at selling and buying an off road capable camper.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Doing it wrong if you don't walk at least a few paces from your tent and check out the stars while taking a leak. No way am I peeing in a bottle inside a tiny tent. And what about the ladies?
> 
> Also I agree that rooftop tents are dumb, at least for me. Just pitch it on the ground.


When it's cold outside, I ain't coming out of a tent. Plus, the more you move, the more it wrecks your ability to get back to sleep.

I successfully used the pee in a bottle in a bivy sack at -30F last winter. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

SoDakSooner said:


> On the RTT front, ours deploys in minutes, especially if you don't worry about the window awnings. I keep mine on a trailer now, but when mounted it was really nice to just set up and camp, even in rest stops. Sure beat sleeping in the back seat.


Hadn't really thought about this before, but the RTT eliminates one whole significant step in pitching a tent. You don't have to find a good place to pitch a RTT. Just somewhere to park your car.

I couldn't imagine pitching a tent in a rest stop. Not my first choice of camp sites, but seems like it makes disbursed camping a lot easier too.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

All this talk of peeing in bottles, lying down to pee, peeing at -30F, climbing down a ladder to pee, etc. reinforces my preference to stay in a 4-star hotel or sick-ass condo, LOL.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> When it's cold outside, I ain't coming out of a tent. Plus, the more you move, the more it wrecks your ability to get back to sleep.
> 
> I successfully used the pee in a bottle in a bivy sack at -30F last winter. Worked like a charm.


Fair enough but if it's cold out I ain't going to be in no tent, I'll be snug inside my house. More power to all you hardcores out there though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ogre said:


> Sure.
> 
> A bike costs me a few weeks pay though. Impact on retiring is... there but not significant.


Damn, I want your job.

I agree with nurse ben, vans rule for all the reasons he pointed out. My little ford van cost just 20k and for me it's actually about the perfect size


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

With my last vehicle, a first gen Scion xB, I kept an Inno Roof Rack and two Tire Hold bike racks on the roof 99% of the time. It was just more trouble than it was worth to remove them.

At the beginning of the year I bought a '21 Tacoma and immediately ordered a Yakima tailgate pad. The pad only goes on when the bikes need to be loaded. Occasionally I'll leave the pad on if I know I'll be riding or needing to transport the bikes again within a few days. With a young family and trails at least a 45 minute drive away, we're lucky to get in one MTB ride a week. We probably average closer to 2-3/month.

I've also just ordered a LOLO 6 bike vertical rack. We will use this in lieu of the pad when we want to carry more than a bike or two or when we need to use the bed to carry other items (luggage, gear, etc.) along with the bikes. The LOLO most definitely won't "live" on the truck, but will have a second life as our new vertical storage solution in the garage.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Damn, I want your job.
> 
> I agree with nurse ben, vans rule for all the reasons he pointed out. My little ford van cost just 20k and for me it's actually about the perfect size


I was mostly talking about those $150k+ sprinter conversions, not vans in general. Also, I think you are over-estimating my take home. I was thinking about before having to pay for power, food, etc.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Klurejr said:


> But there are some cases where a RTT is great.


Of course, there are always those few who use things as intended. A Jeep in itself is a perfect example; OCCASIONALLY you'll see someone who actually goes off road (not necessarily hard core, just somewhere a 2wd is insufficient). But I will see a thousand Jeeps running around that will never see a dirt road after they get their first few "Look at my new car!" photos.



Ogre said:


> was mostly talking about those $150k+ sprinter conversions, not vans in general. Also, I think you are over-estimating my take home. I was thinking about before having to pay for power, food, etc.


MSRP on my bike would take me about 2 months of gross pay. So, I suppose maybe you under estimate your pay


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Sidewalk said:


> MSRP on my bike would take me about 2 months of gross pay. So, I suppose maybe you under estimate your pay


I think you are just over-estimating how much I'm willing to spend on a bike.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Overlanding is so hot right now.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

RS VR6 said:


> Overlanding is so hot right now.


Not as hot as it was over the weekend in the PNW.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Do people drive to ride that often?
> 
> That sounds terrible.


If I want to mountain bike, I have to take my vehicle. The closest trailhead is 15 minutes by car. I love it however. The thing that I notice is all of my friends who live super close to a trail system, only ride that trail system. So far this year I've been to 35 different trail systems. It can get a little expensive in terms of gas, but I love the variety of what I ride!


----------



## avlfj40 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Personally I'd prefer an Aliner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have an Aliner and love it. Without the dormers it would not be as comfortable. Setup and take down of the camper is literally less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

avlfj40 said:


> We have an Aliner and love it. Without the dormers it would not be as comfortable. Setup and take down of the camper is literally less than 5 minutes.
> View attachment 1937108


My GF & I recently went camping at Three Creeks Lake and the site next to ours was occupied by a young family with an Aliner similar to yours. They had a propane stove that connected to an exterior wall (I guess you can use that stove inside or outside the trailer). Inasmuch as the weather was good, they cooked outside on that stove all weekend. This allowed the chef to remain part of the party with his family and their other accumulated camping friends in their campsite even as he cooked meals. The trailer itself (theirs had two dormers as well) appeared well built and roomy. I was impressed. Meanwhile I hear Aliners ain't cheap.
=sParty


----------



## avlfj40 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> I hear Aliners ain't cheap.
> =sParty


As with everything, it depends on the options and where you get it. We drove 4 hours for our purchase and saved $3-5K versus the local dealer. This one, Ranger 12, ticked all the boxes plus some we didn't even realize.

Our stove is not portable, but we also carry an old Coleman stove that was my grandfathers and use it outside. So far, the camper stove has only boiled water for coffee. We are new to the camper game and have a lot to learn.

The only down side to the Aliner is you cannot add a hitch receiver to the trailer bumper, but with our car that's probably a good thing.


----------



## msiddens (Apr 6, 2004)

kapusta said:


> My Spare Me spare tire mounted rack did not leave the back of my CRV for 13 years.
> 
> My 1UP has only been removed a handful of times over the past 5 years.
> 
> ...


YEP, This. I take it off for car washes and thats about it. BESIDES always being ready to load the bike, the 1Up ain't light. Bonus, aluminum means no wear from sun&#8230;.plastic bits, etc.


----------



## 2alovr (Mar 13, 2021)

EKram said:


> Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this. We can all think of a few.
> 
> But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.
> 
> ...


Always ride with mine...I don't even ride a bike. See that cutie in the pic? Can't tell you how many times I've rescued the damsel in distress; breakdowns, bad weather etc. It works out well for me.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Just got back from a week in the Black Hills and Badlands ... I was suprised how many Aliners I saw in the campgrounds. They are clearly getting popular.

Of course I saw way more vanlifers. I prefer to spend my nights in a tent when the weather is warm, but I'd rather sleep in the van (we have a little Mazda5) when it's cold or rainy and I'd rather not deal with a tent. The best of both worlds is to travel capable of both, which is what I did last week. I did sleep in the van on Friday just to check out the famous Badlands overlook "campsite" outside Wall, SD - which is as fantastic as you may have heard. Peeing in a bottle isn't that big of a deal (I highly recommend the disposable VitaminWater bottles for their wide opening to reduce the chance of spillage), and is one of the few downsides relative to staying in a real campground. (Actually, it isn't: if it's the middle of the night, even in a tent I find that more convenient than hiking to the toilet). But still, I think a small van (including the Transit Connect and Promaster City types) is really pushing it unless you're flying solo as I usually do. If I'm going with my wife and/or the kid(s), we sleep in a tent. I'd want a more full-sized van if we were going try to sleep in it as a couple or a family.

On the original topic, I haven't used a hitch rack in several years (or a roof bike rack in many, many years), but I often left them on when I wasn't biking for the fairly obvious reason that they take a few minutes to install or remove, and I want to spend more time riding and less time fussing with gear. That was especially true because I used to drive somewhere to ride pretty regularly. For the theft issue I simply bought a locking hitch pin for $20. Solved.

Currently I just use a hatch rack (Thule, I think ... I don't even know what model it is). I now live where I can ride to dozens of miles of trails from my house, so the mountain bike only goes on the car a handful of times a year. My rack is quick enough on and off that I only have it on during trips (like last week). Not as solid as a locking pin or a roof rack, but I do loop a steel cable around a frame member under the vehicle and lock it to the bike and/or the rack for at least some level of security.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GlowBoy said:


> Peeing in a bottle isn't that big of a deal


Does your wife agree?


----------



## avlfj40 (Jul 14, 2008)

I leave my bike rack on until I need to take it off to pull the camper or go to a car wash. Added crash protection also

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## North Shore HardTail (May 28, 2019)

EKram said:


> Yup there are probably some solid reasons to do this. We can all think of a few.
> 
> But&#8230;I see cars with empty bike racks at store parking lots, in the school drop off line, sometimes just randomly on a vehicle on a road, sitting mounted on a vehicle in a driveway, to name a few.
> 
> ...


Everybody leaves their racks year round in the Vancouver North Shore.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

avlfj40 said:


> We have an Aliner and love it. Without the dormers it would not be as comfortable. Setup and take down of the camper is literally less than 5 minutes.
> View attachment 1937108


we had a pop up that was awesome, soft sided. It was getting old to put up and take down 3 times for each trip. One to pack, second time there at site, and 3rd when we got home to clean out unpack fridge! It did take about 20 minutes each time. We wanted an Aliner, but got a Wolf Pup 16bhs travel trailer.
My truck always has the rack on it, the ski box 6 months out of the year and my wife will have the hitch mount 2 bike rack on her suv 6 months too. We ride a lot and why take it off? They are locked on, designed to take a beating from the sun, yes it might fade, but who cares? The Yakima towers on my truck are very old, 16years old? Still great, actually a year ago bought new longer bars to work in current way.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

GlowBoy said:


> For the theft issue I simply bought a locking hitch pin for $20. Solved.


Pin locks are rather easy to break - try 7 seconds [although the lock this vid is an ad for seem to work better].


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I leave my bike rack on... but I have roof racks, and they're a pain to take on and off. 
My dad only puts the trailer hitch bike rack on his car before a ride, and then takes it off as soon as the bikes are off and back in the garage. 

I think if I had a trailer hitch mount I'd probably leave it on, but that's because if I am doing a ride after work I don't want to have another annoying step to get the car ready.


----------



## AgustinGoba (Jul 4, 2013)

You meant to specify hitch racks, right? Because only an idiot would take their roof rack off every time they didn't have a bike on it. Or really, ever.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

I got a 1UP last year and it stays on the SUV 24x7. It's silver and folds up nicely. I do check it every now and then to make sure it stays tight.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

AgustinGoba said:


> You meant to specify hitch racks, right? Because only an idiot would take their roof rack off every time they didn't have a bike on it. Or really, ever.


Then how would I carry my kayaks?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Then how would I carry my kayaks?


You mean you have interests outside of mountain biking?!?! BAN!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

AgustinGoba said:


> You meant to specify hitch racks, right? Because only an idiot would take their roof rack off every time they didn't have a bike on it. Or really, ever.


One of the really nice things about the Subaru Outback is the fact that the roof rails pivot out of the way and can click into place in about 30 seconds. So you don't have to listen to the wind whistling past those empty cross-bars dragging down your mileage.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Does your wife agree?


Hmm... think I said something about only van-camping when I'm by myself.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

phorest said:


> Pin locks are rather easy to break - try 7 seconds [although the lock this vid is an ad for seem to work better].


Ehhh ... depends on your scenario. Pin is still a lot better than a cable. That looks like a rather attention-grabbing defeat method ... maybe slightly quicker than the various attention-grabbing methods of defeating U-locks, but that's definitely in the ballpark. An angle grinder would be quicker anyway. If I left my vehicle overnight on the street in Manhattan with my rack on it, yeah I might worry about what I saw in that video. But in most locking situations, the perfectly knowledgeable, motivated and equipped thief isn't your primary concern.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

GlowBoy said:


> Ehhh ... depends on your scenario. Pin is still a lot better than a cable. That looks like a rather attention-grabbing defeat method ... maybe slightly quicker than the various attention-grabbing methods of defeating U-locks, but that's definitely in the ballpark. An angle grinder would be quicker anyway. If I left my vehicle overnight on the street in Manhattan with my rack on it, yeah I might worry about what I saw in that video. But in most locking situations, the perfectly knowledgeable, motivated and equipped thief isn't your primary concern.


Hadn't seen that video when it was posted, but that won't work on my car because you couldn't get the pipe into where the pin lock is. There is just barely enough space to fit your hand in to get the key on the lock.

That said, there really is no way to secure a bike on the outside of your vehicle effectively against thieves.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Ogre said:


> That said, there really is no way to secure a bike on the outside of your vehicle effectively against thieves.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Now y'all motivated me to clean my several year old Thule Pro rack for the first time. I take it off after each ride as it's stored right next to rear bumper in garage. I only have arm mounted just to save weight. Takes me 10 seconds to mount and it is out of the weather.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Ogre said:


> That said, there really is no way to secure a bike on the outside of your vehicle effectively against thieves.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

AgustinGoba said:


> You meant to specify hitch racks, right? Because only an idiot would take their roof rack off every time they didn't have a bike on it. Or really, ever.


I do remove only for, i do not even know what, it is always parked there, for all other activities i use another car, and i put hitch rack rack when it is needed for bikes, since i need carry 4-5 bikes, driving around with big rack not the best option ;

Roof rails typically last till u sell the car and put on next

Cheers


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

My 1up comes off almost every time. I live in MN, where salt goes on everything. I've had ball mounts and hitch pins rust in solid in one winter, even with a protective layer of lubrication on them (though admittedly, not reapplied in season). I can get my rack off/on in minutes, plus my car wash doesn't let me go through with the rack on. 

I also use my vehicle for other trailering things, so it would need to come off anyway several times a season, not to mention swapping between my rig and the wife's van when we all go riding.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Nick_M said:


> Roof tents probably the most useless thing for camping i ever saw;
> 
> Cost **** ton
> Make ur car drive and look like ****
> ...


Ha! 
I totally agree. So stupid. I found a sticker this summer "Cool roof tent bro" that I'm going to stick on the back of my FG tow behind along with it's co-sticker, "Look at me, I'm Overlanding!"


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

The one that cracks me up is the trucks I see where it looks like they go out of their way to push their RTT up above the cab for maximum drag. It's like they want their fuel economy to go to hell. 

One of my buddies has a Subaru with a RTT, one of those coffins on the roof, a second storage box on his hitch, AND a bike rack on top of that. I can't imagine what his mileage is.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ogre said:


> One of my buddies has a Subaru with a RTT, one of those coffins on the roof, a second storage box on his hitch, AND a bike rack on top of that. I can't imagine what his mileage is.


For when he gets some milk at the store? You never know when a road trip is going to break out. Be prepared.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

fly4130 said:


> For when he gets some milk at the store? You never know when a road trip is going to break out. Be prepared.


I think it never comes off the car. When the zombie apocalypse comes, he'll be ready to bug out. Of course he won't make it too far because his gas mileage is so bad.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Wut?

If you ride more than a few times per week, no sense in taking it on and off.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I only take off the rack if I have to park at the airport... 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

